# pork pie dilemma...



## Newtothis (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know if this is hubby's way of being mean but there are 4 mini pork-pies in our fridge; ever time I open the door they are calling to me.....haven't had a pork-pie in ages and know that pastry and salt content are going to be high but would just one; just a little one or even half a one be BADDDDDD.....

Promise not to drizzle brown sauce on it....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't torture yourself! I have pork pies from time to time and as long as you are being good elsewhere in your diet I don't think a little one would do much harm. You might find it tastes too fatty for your liking now  Only one , mind!


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Don't torture yourself! I have pork pies from time to time and as long as you are being good elsewhere in your diet I don't think a little one would do much harm. You might find it tastes too fatty for your liking now  Only one , mind!



Okkkkaaaayyyy. I'll sleep on it and see if I want one tomorrow.....I might even ask hubby to hide them...

Thank goodness I made some sugar free jellies - that's a treat....


----------



## slipper (Oct 8, 2011)

Its ok until they start talking to you when you open the fridge.

I found some garlic flavoured crackers, almost zero fat and 10 calories each, use those for a treat with a bit of cottage cheese or a little ham..


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd have just eaten one..... 

Have one and go for a walk, then no reason to feel bad x


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 8, 2011)

Pork pie's are fine, diabetes wise I find, but they are high in calories due to the fat content.  I will quite often have one when I'm out shopping instead of being tempted by a sandwich and crisps.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 8, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> Pork pie's are fine, diabetes wise I find, but they are high in calories due to the fat content.  I will quite often have one when I'm out shopping instead of being tempted by a sandwich and crisps.



The problem is if they weren't in the fridge I wouldn't one one...but I can't stop hubby having food he likes just because I can't or don't want to because of either D or because I'm losing weight. Hubby has been brilliant; preparing my meals; home grown veg/fruit etc...

However, I'm not going to deny myself EVERYTHING all the time; so might have one christmas with a nice glass of wine..... Amanda x


----------



## am64 (Oct 8, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> The problem is if they weren't in the fridge I wouldn't one one...but I can't stop hubby having food he likes just because I can't or don't want to because of either D or because I'm losing weight. Hubby has been brilliant; preparing my meals; home grown veg/fruit etc...
> 
> However, I'm not going to deny myself EVERYTHING all the time; so might have one christmas with a nice glass of wine..... Amanda x



remember the T2 mantra ..'All in moderation' ...my favourite treat at christmas is really good quality dark chocolate and sloe gin ...


----------



## FM001 (Oct 9, 2011)

Indulge and enjoy, provided your not eating them everyday the high fat and salt content will do little harm.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 9, 2011)

toby said:


> Indulge and enjoy, provided your not eating them everyday the high fat and salt content will do little harm.



That is music to my ears...was hoping hubby would have eaten them by now but they are still sitting all alone in the fridge....calling my name. I'm going to see how long I can resist; I know if I have one I'll feel guilty.,,,


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2011)

Any one with a generally good diet who eats sensibly can have a treat sometimes. I think we'd all go a little crazy if we couldn't have a treat sometimes, so a mini pork pie wont do any harm. One firend off sets it by having it as part of a meal with home made soup followed by either lots of salad or lots of vege


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 9, 2011)

Update - pork-pies are still in the fridge; but treated myself to a slice of bergen bread and pea-nut butter; no spread - do I need to test? Amanda x

The jar is the something Earth - is that one a no no because it did taste salty.


----------

